# barbe râpeuse



## nasti

Bonjour tout le monde 

Comment s'appelle en français une barbe qui est très raide, dure, piquante, désagréable à toucher ?

En polonais, on dit que c'est "de la soie (du sanglier)" car cela ressemble un peu aux poils de cet animal .

Merci mille fois !


----------



## Mauricet

Il n'y a pas d'expression toute faite. On emploiera un adjectif, par exemple _une barbe rêche._


----------



## snarkhunter

On parle parfois aussi de _barbe râpeuse_... (ou de _joues râpeuses_)

Je me suis parfois entendu dire "Tu as mangé du poisson ? Les arêtes dépassent encore...", mais je crois que c'est peut-être à considérer comme un idiomatisme familial !


----------



## nasti

Merci Mauricet et snarkhunter ! 

Pour "ma" barbe , j'ai oublié d'ajouter "épaisse". Donc une barbe dure et épaisse.

"Barbe rêche" et "râpeuse" sont des termes très courants ? 


"Tu as mangé du poisson ? Les arêtes dépassent encore...",  J'ai adoré ! 

Pour la barbe, j'ai trouvé aussi "fil *barbelé*" et "râpe à fromage". Très marrants les deux, mais courants ?

Merci!


----------



## Nanon

On entend parfois aussi parler de "cactus", dans les récriminations contre les joues râpeuses...


----------



## tilt

Les français font parfois référence non pas au sanglier mais au cheval, en employant le mot _crin _pour parler de poils ou de cheveux particulièrement épais.


----------



## snarkhunter

nasti said:


> Merci Mauricet et snarkhunter !
> ...
> Pour la barbe, j'ai trouvé aussi "fil de barbelé" et "râpe à fromage". Très marrants les deux, mais courants ?


Il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi !

Pour ce qui est des deux dernières expressions, je nai jamais entendu personne les utiliser. Néanmoins, la deuxième se rapprocherait assez de ce que j'avais déjà indiqué, c'est-à-dire la comparaison avec une râpe.

Je présume que l'on trouvera peut-être d'autres expressions animalières faisant référence au hérisson ou au porc-épic...

NB on dit en réalité "fil de fer barbelé" ou "fil barbelé"...


----------



## nasti

J'ai parcouru les forums des discussions sur les "barbes dures" et dans quelques-uns les filles ont utilisé l'expression "râpe à fromage". 

C'était dans le contexte que ça fait très mal de faire des câlins* avec un homme à la barbe dure. Mais en effet, je ne le vois que maintenant, ce n'est pas un synonyme de la "barbe dure", mais cela évoque le toucher d'une telle barbe.

Pour "un fil barbelé", cela vient aussi d'un forum (mais d'un seul)... Dommage que ce soit pas utilisé, c'est amusant... 

Merci snarkhunter pour la correction ! 

"faire des câlins, un câlin" - avec un "*", je teste l'utilisation de cette expression car même après la discussion:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1329779 je ne suis toujours pas sûre de sa signification.


----------



## Nanon

Nasti, à propos des câlins, pour savoir si la barbe dure gêne ou non, une recherche sur le mot "câlin" te mènera à de nombreux fils, entre autres celui-ci (ce n'est pas le seul, à croire que les francophones de ce forum manquent de câlins !...)

Ce n'est pas étonnant que le "fil barbelé" soit rare, car on dirait qu'on parle d'un fil comme d'un seul poil de barbe (!)

J'ai encore vu ceci, sur un forum : 





> "Ensuite, tout le monde n'apprécie pas d'être embrassée par une *brosse à chiendent*, faut dire ce qui est! *..."*


----------



## tilt

Nanon said:


> Ce n'est pas étonnant que le "fil barbelé" soit rare, car on dirait qu'on parle d'un fil comme d'un seul poil de barbe (!)


Je ne vois pas ça comme ça, pour ma part.
Le fil barbelé est hérissé de multiples barbules piquantes, et je le rapproche donc du menton mal rasé bien plus que du poil de barbe.


----------



## Nanon

Eh bien, pour ma part, je ne crois pas avoir entendu souvent "barbe en fil barbelé". On comprend qu'il s'agit d'une barbe hérissée et terriblement piquante, mais c'est le rapprochement entre la barbe et le fil qui me fait tiquer...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut nasti,

Je crois que je parlerais de barbe drue... (drue, hein, pas dure ! )


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Karine : je pense que "dru" signifie épais, fourni.
Une barbe drue est donc une barbe épaisse, fournie (avec beaucoup de poils) mais pas forcément dure.

La "*soie de cochon*" (pas de sanglier, mais c'est pareil), j'ai déjà entendu cette expression, je crois, mais pas au sujet de barbe mais plutôt à propos de vêtements rêches et qui grattent


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Lit'To,

Oui, tu as raison, on peut imaginer qu'une barbe frisée, qui ne « pique » pas, donc, peut aussi être drue...
Voici ce que dit le TLFi à dru :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> Dont les éléments constituants sont nombreux et resserrés (dans l'espace ou dans le temps). *a)* [En parlant du système pileux]  _Barbe, moustache drue; cheveux, sourcils drus._ _Une de ces figures dont le poil dru et noir repousse aussitôt que le rasoir y a passé _(Jammes, _Mém.,_ 1922, p. 90).


----------



## TitTornade

Oui Karine  , ma barbe à moi, elle est drue mais elle ne pique pas  Elle est toute douce


----------



## nasti

Je vous remercie pour vos indices !  Pour la barbe et pour les câlins ! 

On devrait dire alors "une barbe *drue et dure*"  mais ça fait un peu ... drôle ? 

Si quelqu'un avait encore une idée, je serai reconnaissante .

Bonne journée !


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
peut-être "barbe rugueuse" mais ça ne signifie pas qu'elle est fournie ou épaisse ou drue.


----------



## Mett

"Barbe Hirsute"


----------



## Nicomon

Mett said:


> "Barbe Hirsute"



C'est aussi le mot qui m'est venu en tête avant d'arriver à ce post. Mais je me demande si une barbe hirsute est toujours « piquante »?  



> Hirsute : Dont les cheveux ou les poils sont abondants, mêlés et hérissés.


 On peut dire la même chose d'un chat, dont les poils sont bien doux. Et puis les oiseaux peuvent avoir les plumes hérissées.  Je suis perplexe.  

Dans le même ordre d'idée que cactus... j'ai découvert au hasard de recherches que Madame de Sévigné parlait de « barbe épineuse. » 



> J'embrasse M. de Grignan , quand ce serait ce troisième jour de barbe épineuse et cruelle ; on ne peut s'exposer de meilleure grâce. *Source*



Perso,  je dis bêtement « *barbe rude *» (ce qui rend les joues râpeuses)  ou « *barbe raide *» (imaginez les poils d'une brosses à plancher).  Bref, ça écorche. 


> Il a la peau douce, il n'a pas la barbe dure comme mon oncle, dont les baisers m'écorchent (Stendhal, Lamiel, 1842, p. 137).


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup pour vos propositions 

Et ... je relance le sujet "barbe" dans une autre discussion (cette fois-ci à propos de la "barbe de 3 jours").


----------

